# Ballet With Singing



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

On Friday night (11/3), Ballet West, Utah's pro ballet company, put on something rather unique. The first half of the performance was George Balanchine's "Serenade." Very well-done. The second half of the performance after the intermission was something I've never experienced before. It was the world premier of new choreography set to Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana." There was only one set piece, on which a full choir was seated. Throughout the performance, the vocal soloists came out on stage and sang their parts, while also interacting with the ballerinas. The combination of orchestral, vocal, and ballet art forms being merged into one was, to me, the epitome of "crossover." Have any of you seen anything like this before? When done to the degree that this was, it begs for more. Do any of you have thoughts on what you would like to see similar to this, and why doesn't it happen more often? I'm really curious to see what your responses are! Thanks!


----------

